# Origin Of Jakara



## jsingh03 (Oct 5, 2011)

Fateh! 

I have a question about the history of the Jakara that I hear all the time, where did it come from and what is it's history. I often hear people doing it after ardaas, weddings and even speeches. 

Thank You

Jasdepe

:sippingcoffeemunda:


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a question about why do we use Gurfateh on Spn when almost at all other Sikh gatherings I have been to we use Sat Sri Akaal or Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ke Fateh?


----------



## jsingh03 (Oct 5, 2011)

Sinner said:


> I have a question about why do we use Gurfateh on Spn when almost at all other Sikh gatherings I have been to we use Sat Sri Akaal or Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ke Fateh?




I TOTALLY Agree.

Gur Fateh. :grinningsingh:


----------



## bscheema (Oct 6, 2011)

:grinningsingh:its a sign of unity ..when each of us try to answer call jo bole so nihal , those who ll answer ll (tripat ) fulfilled sat shri akal .>>>.the only truth is god the only one  i kno only this much 

,


----------



## findingmyway (Oct 6, 2011)

The Jakara isa war cry. It was to intimidate the enemy and give them warning of the presence of the Khalsa enemy. Gurfateh is a shortened version and that's why I prefer it in an informal setting.


----------

